# Thinking about homeschooling my girls



## hickerbillywife

We have three girls that are currently in public school grades 1 and 4. We have been thinking about homeschool for a while now. The question I have is where do we start? I am thinking we should start over the summer break or even before then to see if we even like it. Should I order the supplies required by my state or just do some random schooling over the summer and wait until fall to get the required stuff? If so what would I get? We have lots of kids books but what else do I need. Online programs? Workbooks?


----------



## okiemom

friend of mine is doing K-12. She really likes it but it does require internet connections. I might be a way to ease into it while researching other options. Just make sure it is something that will allow them to get into college. Some programs here, including private Christian schools, are not 100% transferable to college with out some extra remedial college courses. That is why we put our boys back into public schools as opposed to private. We do a lot of other teachings/field trips to supplement their education.


----------



## misslilo86

How exciting to be homeschooling! When my husband and I are blessed with children that is what we will be doing too. I never attended a public school but am blessed my mother trained me at home! With so many curriculums out there, it will be such an exciting time for both you and your children! I'm sorry I am not giving you ideas/advice on the supplies or curriculums to use as I don't think it my place as I'm not a mother yet, but just want to congratulate you all on your new adventure!


----------



## BohemianWaxwing

hickerbillywife said:


> We have three girls that are currently in public school grades 1 and 4. We have been thinking about homeschool for a while now. The question I have is where do we start? I am thinking we should start over the summer break or even before then to see if we even like it. Should I order the supplies required by my state or just do some random schooling over the summer and wait until fall to get the required stuff? If so what would I get? We have lots of kids books but what else do I need. Online programs? Workbooks?


What's motivating you to make the change? Long bus rides? Poor quality of the education? Morals? Do the girls WANT to be at home? Do you have room in the budget for school materials?

My wife and I were both homeschooled through high school. Our kids are in public school now but we do plan to homeschool from middle school on. 
When my mom first started she went with a curriculum that provided text books, lesson plans, etc. (that was A Beka then, I think theyâre still online). That method is relatively easy for the parent and familiar to a kid who has been in school. She gradually switched to a more flexible format where we read a lot of real books and did some interactive or group classes where it made the most sense (science labs, etc). 

If you have the means and are nervous about your ability, you might consider starting with a more structured system (google homeschooling curriculums and youâll see a huge variety to choose from). But if you like being free to pursue whatever floats your boat, you can do something along the âunschoolingâ lines, where you just provide your kids with the opportunity to pursue with abandon whatever floats THEIR boat. The important thing is just to be sure that they learn HOW to learn and enjoy the process. Itâs certainly not a process that stops when they turn 18, or 22 or 102!

Have fun with it.


----------



## hickerbillywife

I am sorry I do not know how to use the quote feature here. But yes to all the questions BW asked. The girls are not happy at their new school. This is their 2nd year here and they constantly ask when we are going to start homeschooling. They are not making friends here like they should and they don't seem to enjoy school at all. I don't think they are learning much either. They have NO homework EVER. One is top of the class the other is middle of the class. Both equally bored. I just feel like there has to be something better. How much does it cost typically for homeschool materials? Yes we have money for it and I am a stay home mom. I know we can budget in the cost I just have no idea what that might be.


----------



## ET1 SS

We started homeschooling in 1991. At that time, we did not know anyone who was doing it. We chose to try using one of the Mennonite curriculum [excluding the doctrinal stuff]. They also offer a course that makes you a 'certified teacher', which was handy as I was career military, and we knew we would be transferring a lot.

We loved it. We stayed with it for each of our children.

We used 'Christian Light Education'.

We bought each grade-level once. When we were done with a given grade-level it was stored in it's original shipping box, until needed for the next child. After five children, my wife eventually sold all of those boxed-sets for 2/3 of the original price we paid for them.

Proof is in the pudding. Our eldest enrolled in college after he had completed the 10th grade curriculum.


----------



## BohemianWaxwing

Sounds like you're a good candidate for homeschooling. Make sure your girls understand that it's not all JUST fun and games if they stay home. There will be plenty of hard days at home too! Find some local homeschool groups and get plugged in!

I'm sure other can chime in on costs these days. I know one of my sisters is using Veritas Press (www.veritaspress.com) with her kids. That's a pretty aggressive one academically and, I think, pricey. It's in the range of $700/yr per kid, plus you'd have to buy books.

Another option to look at is The Potter School (www.thepotterschool.org). Those are interactive, live classes taught online if you have a good internet connection. You can just pick and choose a class or two for each kid and then supplement with good books.

There are literally hundreds of options, though. You kind of need to narrow down by what's important to you. Do you like the classical education model (lots of Latin, etc) or do you need lots of schedule flexibility, do your kids have particular interests (sports?) that you'd like to focus on and develop? Are you comfortable teaching most subjects yourself? Do you have access to outside help when you need it?


----------



## MCJam

I think the first thing to do is find out what your states homeschooling laws are. School districts do not dictate how you school and do not set requirements. Home School Legal Defence is a great place to start if you don't care to do the internet research. Find our what is indeed required then go from there. Definetly start exploring your education options. Connect with a local homeschool group to pick willing minds about techniques, resources and curriculum. The choices are endless but you will be able to sift through it all to see what works for YOUR family. Good luck and may God bless you for even considering. We know your heart is for what is best for them not what is necessarily easier for you.


----------



## hickerbillywife

Thanks all! It seems I have some homework to do. I did go to the legal defence page, hum, interesting.


----------



## Whisperwindkat

The first thing that you need to do is to find out your state's laws concerning homeschooling. Every state is different. You can do this at HSLDA (homeschool legal defense association). Then decide how you want to start. When I pulled my first child from private school in the 4th grade, I stuck with the Abeka curriculum that she was used to. I quickly saw issues with a "boxed" curriculum and started to research. I also observed how my child learned best and it wasn't from filling out tons of worksheets each day. We wound up following Charlotte Mason and she is now is high school, dual enrolled in college and will be graduating next year. My youngest is in the 2nd grade. Each child learns differently. Find what works for them. This might take a little time so working with something already prepared might be a good way to start out and give you something to observe. Join a homeschool group, join online forums and do a lot of reading. Homeschooling was the best decision that we ever made for our children. Hope this helps, Kat


----------



## halfpint

My first year I used a boxed curriculum to get started. After that year I began mixing up curriculum depending upon the student and how I wanted to teach. I ended up moving to teaching history almost entirely from books, field trips & activities and repeated a 6 year cycle, so my children got each period of history twice. I used the library a lot (planning ahead for library loans), but often picked up items in used book stores, thrift stores, library sales and sometimes e-bay. 

I've had friends home educate for almost free, others spend several thousand each year (for several students). 

If in high school you get involved in tutorials programs or other type classes, then it can get more expensive. I spent $1400 for my 11th grade daughter to take Anatomy (with labs), French & History. She also takes English, but I'm teaching that person's son so we swap and don't pay tuition. I teach her math, Bible and some electives at home, and those curricula I used with my other children so didn't spend any money on them. The French was expensive as it is one on one tutoring. I teach Chemistry at a cost of $400 per student for the year, so that offsets what I've spent for her, although two of my students don't pay but barter. If I wasn't teaching she would not be taking as many classes.

My two oldest children did not take many classes outside of home education, but did concurrent enrollment their senior year of high school.

Dawn


----------



## spicymustard

I agree with checking the laws first. I would also start checking into what type of curriculum you might want to use and start looking at samples. There are tons and tons out there. It took me awhile to figure out what we like.


----------



## cfuhrer

halfpint said:


> I used the library a lot (planning ahead for library loans), but often picked up items in used book stores, thrift stores, library sales and sometimes e-bay.


I have been finding great stuff lately at the Dollar Tree.

Among the shape, letter, color, number work books for my three year old they have great informational posters - two to a pack - alphabets and numbers, print and manuscript lettering, addition and subtraction, multiplication and division, periodic table and scientific method. Good stuff. 

My mother free-formed our materials until I was in seventh grade and my sister in second or third grade, then we switched to ABeka boxed curriculum.


----------



## offthegrid

hickerbillywife said:


> Thanks all! It seems I have some homework to do. I did go to the legal defence page, hum, interesting.


Your state department of education website also has the homeschooling regulations: http://dese.mo.gov/governmental-affairs/home-schooling

There is no need to join HSLDA in order to homeschool; in theory, should you ever need legal defense, they *may* be able to support you (depending on the reason for your need)...but it is certainly not required to have legal defense lined up just to homeschool. In fact, since your state laws don't seem to require anything except for you to keep your own records, I'm not sure what legal defense you might ever need.  (I live in a state where homeschooling is fairly regulated, so it's bizarre to me that your state is so unregulated!)

At some point you will want to consider the fact that your state does not provide a high school diploma to homeschoolers, and you'll want to think about that with regard to college, military, employment...and whether you are ok with the GED instead. (Although, many colleges are very happy to take homeschoolers, and may not care that there is not an official *diploma*. It might become an issue for the military, and/or college loans/financial aid - although the GED is acceptable for both usually, I believe).

Some of the materials I loved when my kids were younger:

Singapore Math http://www.singaporemath.com/Homeschool_s/60.htm
(they have science books too, but I did not use them so not sure how they are)

Growing with Grammar http://www.growingwithgrammar.com/index.html

R.E.A.L. Science http://www.pandiapress.com/?page_id=50

Story of the World: http://peacehillpress.com/story-of-the-world/

I have an Amazon account with Amazon Prime - I think it's something like $75/year and you get free shipping on everything. I use Amazon a LOT --a lot of these materials can be gotten through Amazon, too.  And because the shipping is free, I don't have to wait until I get enough stuff together to justify shipping...just order what I need, and when, and have it delivered.

We also belong to a cooperative that meets once a week. If you can find something like that it's great. Our group does things like choir, yoga, hands on science classes/experiments, book discussion groups, cooking classes, etc. Stuff that is hard to do alone. 

Good luck - there are always pros and cons to everything, but we've really enjoyed homeschooling. My girls were in 2nd and 5th grade when we started, and are in 8th and 11th now, with my oldest taking her 1st Community College class this semester. Time sure flies!


----------



## Canning Girl

I've been homeschooling my 3 kids for 3 years now, and we use Sonlight. It is a literature/history based curriculum, and we love it. I like that it comes with a day-by-day schedule so that I keep on track. It has lesson plans, so I don't have to spend much time planning and figuring out what to do. For math we use Math-U-See, and for the most part I am pleased with it. There are many different curricula and many different ways to homeschool. 

I wish that we had homeschooled from the beginning. We get all of our school work done in 5 hours or so, and the kids never have homework. It has substantially reduced my stress level, which may sound strange, but not having to drive the kids to school, pack lunches, volunteer at the school, help with class parties, attend parent meetings, etc. has been a huge blessing. I suggest looking for a homeschool support group/co-op in your area. Many co-ops meet once a week for elective classes, and that gives kids and moms a chance to get out of the house and socialize. I know that starting is scary, but a year from now you'll most likely be saying it was the best decision you could have made. Best wishes!


----------



## Becka

First, find out what your state requires and see if they have any web sites of local homeschool groups. See if your library or local churches offer group meetings. Before you buy anything, go to a group meeting/activity and ask around about curriculum. You'll find each family is different and will give you lots of input on what works for them. Often times people will sell used materials once finished. Our group has a yearly book sale where everyone brings their used stuff and you can browse through all the different books and see what you like.

For your first year, I'd recommend a structured boxed set like A Beka. It runs about $300 per student, I think, including teacher guides and answer keys. You'll soon find out that homeschooling takes MUCH less time for the younger grades, especially. In second grade, we were done for the day after about 2 or 3 hours. Jr. High and High School gets more complicated, so you're wise to start now while they are young and build up experience as they get older.

We're on our 9th year of homeschool, and my oldest will graduate with a homeschool diploma this spring. We already have colleges trying to recruit her. I have another child in private school after 6 years of homeschooling. She is at the top of her class and is class president, and has adjusted very well.

Don't get overwhelmed. You can do this!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I started, and home educated on the public school calendar. 
It helped the kids transition ( 4th, 6th and 7th grade were the kids ages when we started).

I chose Christian Liberty Academy to start.
They put everything together, sent it in a box, I gave tests, they graded, viola!
The 2nd year we home education, we did the same as above but I tweaked the program quite a bit.
The 3rd year, we were 100% on our own. 
I went to my annual home school convention, talked to a million people, and most importantly, I prayed, prayed, prayed, prayed.....and then prayed some more.

We did not do 'co-op's' or home school groups.
I DO wish I would have put them in 4-H. 

Today, my kids are 24, 23, almost 21.
24 is a graduated degreed Pastry Chef.
23 is in his JR year at a private college out of state.
21 Joined the Marines (but was medically separated) and is currently working a job she loves.

But most importantly?
They are amazing human beings. The relationship I have with my kids is priceless.
Training them up in the way they should go DOES stay with them. It's true.
If I had it to do all over again? I would have done it ALL OVER AGAIN!!!


----------



## greatlakesmom

Ditto to all the comments about state requirements. Our state website lists what is to be covered for each grade by subject (these are what the public schools follow). This can give you an idea of where the basics should be for your child, and it never hurts to have a base line to start from.

Before you commit to a huge cost curriculum, take your kids to a store which carries workbooks and textbooks - Barnes and Noble carries them - and find out what types of formats appeal to your kids, especially since they're elementary age. This can make a huge difference to some kids, and others don't really care. Everyone learns differently, and you'll learn so much about your kids through your journey. 

Stay flexible. My daughter does better with math when I use a variety of materials. This doesn't mean that I change books every day. It means that we may do a month of concentrated algebra followed by a week of geometry. It may mean that we use a text book, but use occasional worksheets from a different source (or a handful of different sources).

Find out if your library has book sales. I love the last day of our sales when it's 'fill a grocery bag for $6'. It's a great way to build your literature library, for one thing, and you can find gems in other departments as well. I stumbled upon another home schooler's cast offs one year and got history and geography texts, one of which had teacher keys for tests and quizzes.

Especially at the elementary level, the local library is a great resource for science, history, and geography books. Even if you're using a boxed/prepared curriculum, why not have a bunch of related books for your kids to browse in free time? 

If you have Netflix or any other similar internet tv, take advantage of the fantastic documentaries available. For elementary age I'd stay with the nature programs mostly, but as they grow you'll find a gold mine out there.

You'll gain confidence as you go along. You know your kids better than any other teacher possibly could, no matter how good they are. You have the ability to individualize education to fit each of your children, and you will see each of their strengths and weaknesses with time. Will you be frustrated sometimes? Yup. Will some people criticize you? Yup. Hang in there because you'll also see great gains, and you and your spouse are the best judges of what is best for your house.


----------



## Becka

I forgot to add--see if your library has a special card for teachers. As a homeschool mom, you may qualify. Our libraries here have tote bins for unit studies that include books and other resources like puppets and stuff. They are WONDERFUL resources that won't cost you anything to borrow. If your kids are hands on learners or just need a break from worksheets, this could come in handy.


----------



## cfuhrer

At our library if you tell them you are a homeschooler they will give you longer checkouts (or more renewals) on certain materials.


----------



## Guest

Where to start. Just like your decision it can seem overwhelming at first. There are so many choices for which direction to take but you said your oldest is in 4th grade now. I moved states as well while I was already home schooling and the transition was seamless.



okiemom said:


> friend of mine is doing K-12. She really likes it but it does require internet connections. I might be a way to ease into it while researching other options. Just make sure it is something that will allow them to get into college. That is why we put our boys back into public schools as opposed to private. We do a lot of other teachings/field trips to supplement their education.


You have quite a while to consider college admission questions if your oldest is in 4th now. This is something we consider each year though. During your research you will find many resources of HS and college admission. It is becoming more accepted.

Any day can be a learning day. We also use trips as class time, although learning is fun and doesn't need to be called that



hickerbillywife said:


> The girls are not happy at their new school. This is their 2nd year here and they constantly ask when we are going to start homeschooling. They are not making friends here like they should and they don't seem to enjoy school at all. I don't think they are learning much either. They have NO homework EVER. How much does it cost typically for homeschool materials?


Our oldest, now currently in 4th, went to public K. We started HS at the beginning of her 1st grade year and have continued since. My second is in 1st, but would be K, if she went to public due to her birthday by two weeks. Our third is almost 4 and has class time of her own when her sisters do. It has worked out great for us and them. Not all socialization is good. My kids are in outside activities including theatre which they thrive at. Socialization is not a concern for us. Many people in towns around me have also started HS their kids for various reasons.



BohemianWaxwing said:


> Sounds like you're a good candidate for homeschooling. Make sure your girls understand that it's not all JUST fun and games if they stay home. There will be plenty of hard days at home too! Find some local homeschool groups and get plugged in!
> 
> I'm sure other can chime in on costs these days. I know one of my sisters is using Veritas Press (www.veritaspress.com) with her kids. That's a pretty aggressive one academically and, I think, pricey. It's in the range of $700/yr per kid, plus you'd have to buy books.
> 
> Another option to look at is The Potter School (www.thepotterschool.org). Those are interactive, live classes taught online if you have a good internet connection. You can just pick and choose a class or two for each kid and then supplement with good books.
> 
> There are literally hundreds of options, though. You kind of need to narrow down by what's important to you. Do you like the classical education model (lots of Latin, etc) or do you need lots of schedule flexibility, do your kids have particular interests (sports?) that you'd like to focus on and develop? Are you comfortable teaching most subjects yourself? Do you have access to outside help when you need it?


Yes, it is not always fun and games. There is still structure and measures. Does not mean you can sleep in There is however more flexibility. It's not always easy, but is very rewarding.

Cost varies greatly on what your goal is, age and grade of each student and how much of a standard program you would like. Of course for high school grade equivalents would cost more. Books alone can be $100 or more each. College courses for high schoolers are always increasing in price.



Whisperwindkat said:


> We wound up following Charlotte Mason and she is now is high school, dual enrolled in college and will be graduating next year. My youngest is in the 2nd grade. Each child learns differently. Find what works for them. This might take a little time so working with something already prepared might be a good way to start out and give you something to observe. Join a homeschool group, join online forums and do a lot of reading. Homeschooling was the best decision that we ever made for our children. Hope this helps, Kat


I have three and yes, all three learn differently with different motivations. A good example of why I did not agree with the one size fits all approach.

We started out with the unschooling approach with our oldest. We are always teaching well above her recommended grade level for age. It has worked out well. She has an affinity for science and our lessons are secular. Many terms you will come across during your research if you do not already know them. Our curriculum is always evolving. There is also a difference between home school and school at home. There is a lot to learn about HS but it is easier than you may think.

Good luck with your choice and always feel free to ask questions. If it is a question you don't feel comfortable asking for whatever reason, just PM someone that you feel may have the same interests.


----------



## ErinP

Even though this thread is a couple of months old, it's the time of year when people are trying to figure out what they might do come this August.
So I'll add my thoughts, too.



greatlakesmom said:


> You'll gain confidence as you go along. You know your kids better than any other teacher possibly could, no matter how good they are. You have the ability to individualize education to fit each of your children, and you will see each of their strengths and weaknesses with time. Will you be frustrated sometimes? Yup. Will some people criticize you? Yup. Hang in there because you'll also see great gains, and you and your spouse are the best judges of what is best for your house.


Speaking as a classroom teacher with over a decade of experience (and 5 years now, homeschooling one of my kids) homeschooling has far more in common with parenting than it does teaching. 
And _still_ I fretted over the decision to bring mine home, too


----------



## beenaround

I blessed to be the father of 5, all have been home schooled till college. 

How it started? God knows, but I have to think it started because He wanted to give my wife and I something very special.

I look back on my life and am amazed at it all. If I had to say how it starts it would be with love. Looked like we'd never have kids, took us almost 9 years. First born was and is aptly named, her name is Grace. All that came after her are just as special and she had something to do with it.

Do it out of love for them, I don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## motherhenshow

misslilo86 said:


> How exciting to be homeschooling! When my husband and I are blessed with children that is what we will be doing too. I never attended a public school but am blessed my mother trained me at home! With so many curriculums out there, it will be such an exciting time for both you and your children! I'm sorry I am not giving you ideas/advice on the supplies or curriculums to use as I don't think it my place as I'm not a mother yet, but just want to congratulate you all on your new adventure!


I love your enthusiasm! It is great that your mom homeschooled you, and your obvious love and thankfulness towards her is great. Homeschooling is a great way to raise a family!


----------

